# new shots



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

added to my site, swansea bay rally and also some landscapes

hey all, some shots from dog walks over the weekend

cow










then down to the stacks




























then the green bridge, natural arch










my missus's friends boxer dog, never catch her with her tongue in, nutjob










and lastly, tried something new - Black + White shot 










sunset










pembroke castle, where i live


















pentre ifan burial chamber









preseli's









thanks for looking

drew


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice pics mate liking the ones of the natural arch


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice pictures. That dog has a bloody big tongue.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great shots mate. Well captured. :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Some nice shots, like this one especially:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking good Drewster! Much better than those bloody rally cars


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

You live in Pembroke Castle ? ! :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

stunning photos man


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Love the cow one:thumb:


----------

